# The man in the iron cage



## Tyrese (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm having a hard time accepting Bunyan's interpretation of Hebrews 10:26-31. Is it possible for a man who was perhaps a hypocrite to be denied forgiveness and real faith? If so that seems to go against the "whosoever's" and "anyone's in scripture. Anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## Tyrese (Nov 9, 2012)

Sure. “I am now a man of despair, and am shut up in it, as in this iron cage. I cannot get out; Oh now I cannot!” “…I left off to watch and be sober: I laid the reins upon the neck of my lusts; I sinned against the light of the word, and the goodness of God; I have grieved the Spirit, and he is gone; I tempted the devil, and he is come to me; I have provoked God to anger, and he has left me: I have so hardened my heart, that I cannot repent.” “…I have crucified him to myself afresh; I have despised his person; I have despised his righteousness; I have counted his blood an unholy thing; I have done despite to the spirit of grace: therefore I have shut myself out of all the promises and there now remains to me nothing but threatenings, dreadful threatenings, faithful threatenings of certain judgment and fiery indignation, which shall devour me as an adversary.”


----------



## LeeD (Nov 9, 2012)

I have always felt that Bunyan is simply illustrating the reality of the 26th verse, "For if we go on sinning deliberately after receiving the knowledge of the truth, there no longer remains a sacrifice for sins". I think this involves the sin unto death (1 John 5:16). The sense of the pass in Pilgrim's Progress is that the scene was a strong warning to Christian. We ought to understand the Hebrews 10 passage (and others like it) in the same way.


----------



## Tyrese (Nov 9, 2012)

LeeD said:


> I have always felt that Bunyan is simply illustrating the reality of the 26th verse, "For if we go on sinning deliberately after receiving the knowledge of the truth, there no longer remains a sacrifice for sins". I think this involves the sin unto death (1 John 5:16). The sense of the pass in Pilgrim's Progress is that the scene was a strong warning to Christian. We ought to understand the Hebrews 10 passage (and others like it) in the same way.



I see where you would get that interpretation. But reading that verse in its context, it seems to be saying that this is a man or women who has turned away and rejected the gospel after receiving it. Also what is the sin that leads to death? I always thought that was the unpardonable sin.


----------



## TylerRay (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't know that Bunyan was insinuating that such a person will be _conscious_ of his hardness of hard and lack of repentance, as his man in the iron cage was. But it's certainly true that a person can wander for the rest of his life like Cain, a reprobate who has known something of God, and something of sound doctrine, but has rejected it in his heart, was never united to Christ by faith, and lives in continual despair. He knows the truth, but cannot and will not consent to it in his heart.


----------



## LeeD (Nov 9, 2012)

I also wonder if Bunyan tied some of his pre-conversion (read about in "Grace Abounding to the Chief of Sinners") experience regarding Hebrews 12:17 and Esau to this picture of the man in the cage. Seems like there might be a connection there.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 9, 2012)

Bunyan was writing an allegory, not a commentary.


----------



## Tyrese (Nov 9, 2012)

SolaScriptura said:


> Bunyan was writing an allegory, not a commentary.



True but this is still based on his understanding of the scripture. You could use that as an excuse for anything.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Nov 9, 2012)

Bunyan in his writings is very clear that the elect cannot be lost, and that the reprobate cannot – _will_ not – be saved. This is similar to the difficult passage of Hebrews 6:4-9. Some ask, are not these the saved who then fall away? And the answer is no; these who are lost – who “fall away” – are those who were counted members of the covenant, sat under the preaching and received the light of the gospel in the power of the Holy Spirit, very likely children of believers among them, though adult professors as well. Verses 7 and 8 give the right sense: the figure shows the ground of the hearts receiving rain, which in some cases bring forth herbs, and in others thorns and briers. (Herman Hoeksema first introduced me to this exposition of Heb 6:4-9 in his book, _Believers And Their Seed: Children in the Covenant_, pp 141ff.)

So this person in Bunyan’s cage was a professor who had received _much_ light, but who lived not by it, and fared ill. He seemed a fair candidate for glory at one time, but had not the root of the matter in him, as time bore out. He loved the flesh and the world more than God. It behooves us to seek God and ask Him for grace to have right hearts, and to endure. Such warnings are for the elect to fear, and take heed. This is similar also to 2 Peter 2:18-22 (Calvin has a good note on this).


----------



## MW (Nov 9, 2012)

Tyrese said:


> I'm having a hard time accepting Bunyan's interpretation of Hebrews 10:26-31. Is it possible for a man who was perhaps a hypocrite to be denied forgiveness and real faith? If so that seems to go against the "whosoever's" and "anyone's in scripture. Anyone have any thoughts on this?



This is the interpretation of the man in incurable despair. The Interpreter's words to Christian is simply to remember this man's misery. Later on, in the Doubting Castle of Giant Despair, Bunyan's confidence in God's mercy is brought out very clearly where the key of promise becomes the way of escape.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 9, 2012)

Tyrese said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> > Bunyan was writing an allegory, not a commentary.
> ...



When one is writing an allegory one has to use picturesque imagery to convey biblical truths. Thus some license has to be granted. I remember when a men's group I was in was reading this book. One can nit-pick the details to death if one wants to.


----------



## kappazei (Nov 9, 2012)

I've been a believer since 14. I know lots of people who've turned away from the faith, including a family member, under all kinds of circumstances. They've fallen through divorce, homosexuality, sociopathic behaviour, bad treatment in the church...and the list goes on. Most of them are smarter, successful than us and some even boast a good religious heritage. It's been that way with our marriage as well. Others' marriages have failed, we're still together. Recently celebrated 30 yrs anniversary. God has spared my wife and kids. It's Grace. All grace.


----------



## LeeD (Nov 10, 2012)

Another bit from "Grace Abounding to the Chief of Sinners" that you might find helpful / interesting Tyrese:

"220. Yet being very critical, for my smart had made me that I knew not what ground was sure enough to bear me, I had one question that my soul did much desire to be resolved about; and that was, "Whether it be possible for any soul that hath sinned the unpardonable sin, yet after that to receive though but the least true spiritual comfort from God through Christ?" The which after I had much considered I found the answer was, No, they could not; and that for these reasons :

221. First, Because -those that have sinned that sin, they are debarred a share in the blood of Christ, and being shut out of that they must needs be void of the least ground of hope, and so in spiritual comfort; for to such "there remaineth no more sacrifice for sins," Heb. x. 26. Secondly,Because they are denied a share in the promise of life: They shall never be forgiven "neither in this World, neither in the world to come," Matt. xii. 32. Thirdly, The Son of God excludes them also from a share in his blessed intercession, being for ever ashamed to own them, both before his holy Father and the blessed angels in heaven, Mark viii. 38."


----------



## Tyrese (Nov 11, 2012)

LeeD said:


> Another bit from "Grace Abounding to the Chief of Sinners" that you might find helpful / interesting Tyrese:
> 
> "220. Yet being very critical, for my smart had made me that I knew not what ground was sure enough to bear me, I had one question that my soul did much desire to be resolved about; and that was, "Whether it be possible for any soul that hath sinned the unpardonable sin, yet after that to receive though but the least true spiritual comfort from God through Christ?" The which after I had much considered I found the answer was, No, they could not; and that for these reasons :
> 
> 221. First, Because -those that have sinned that sin, they are debarred a share in the blood of Christ, and being shut out of that they must needs be void of the least ground of hope, and so in spiritual comfort; for to such "there remaineth no more sacrifice for sins," Heb. x. 26. Secondly,Because they are denied a share in the promise of life: They shall never be forgiven "neither in this World, neither in the world to come," Matt. xii. 32. Thirdly, The Son of God excludes them also from a share in his blessed intercession, being for ever ashamed to own them, both before his holy Father and the blessed angels in heaven, Mark viii. 38."



Hey Lee. Thanks that was very helpful.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Nov 11, 2012)

So now the question reverts to, "What is the 'unpardonable sin' "?


----------

